

Facebook has blocked imgur.com - uladzislau
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/wo8ej/facebook_has_blocked_imgurcom/

======
rjsamson
Looks like somebody jumped the gun. This doesn't appear to be true - I was
just able to post an imgur link without any trouble. Maybe the OP over at
Reddit got hit by the same spam detection issue that was a problem for Scoble
a while back?

~~~
pale_rider
Agreed. Works fine for me.

------
tzs
The top post there now is from the person at Facebook that did this,
explaining what happened. Basically a glitch when fixing a problem with spam
filtering. Here's a link directly to his comment:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/wo8ej/facebook_h...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/wo8ej/facebook_has_blocked_imgurcom/c5f2pv0)

------
zackzackzack
Anybody know if this is true? No facebook account. If true, anybody know why?

------
duaneb
Incorrect, or they're rolling it out over time. I just posted fine.

